# Little things that make you happy



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2013)

As depressing as the world can get, there's always little things, sometimes unexpected things, that make you happy.

-Pinwheels and wind spinners

-Rubber ducks

-Tiny Tonka trucks

-Reading Peter Egan

-Getting a testy phone caller and being able to transfer the call

-The misfortunes of others


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Av Gas


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Sassy comments by gay men


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2013)

Although they're not not always little,

boobs.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

Finding out it's "Sales" fault...


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2013)

Like Dex, boobs was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

^ more specificly, errect nipples


----------



## pbrme (Mar 7, 2013)

eye candy in general.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

Sideboob.

Butt cleavage.

Both of the female variety.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

A cold pillow.

A cold beer on a hot day.

When you're building something and the pieces you measured/cut fit perfectly the first time.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 8, 2013)

Low E string on an electric guitar.

Salsa with the perfect heat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Low E string on an electric guitar.


The brown noise?


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

To take ET's salsa comment a bit further -

The PERFECTLY loaded nacho.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Tailwinds

That occasional repair you thought was going to be a couple grand and winds up being a couple hundred.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought those types of repairs were only a myth.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Low E string on an electric guitar.
> ...


Never heard that one, you?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 8, 2013)

Mythbusters tested that one. No one crapped their pants.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

Sleeping in a bed with my wife for the 1st time in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Spring breeze blowing through the open windows.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2013)

Supe said:


> A cold pillow.
> 
> A cold beer on a hot day.
> 
> When you're building something and the pieces you measured/cut fit perfectly the first time.


Good ones Supe, forgot about those.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2013)

The alone time in the shower while everyone else in the hosue is still asleep


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Supe said:


> I thought those types of repairs were only a myth.




Not a myth. Just very very rare. I've had it happen twice in 13 years of aircraft ownership.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

When my daughter or son randomly say "Daddy, I love you."


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Seeing one of my tiny little girls snuggling asleep next to my big burly husband.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hitting the power switch for the first time on a new PC build and seeing all the fans spin-up and hardware power on correctly.

An over-clock that is stable and out-performs your original PC configuration.

My "me time" for playing PC games.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2013)

nothing lately


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 11, 2013)

Having a weekend with my wife and kids in our house for the first time in 8 weeks.



snickerd3 said:


> The alone time in the shower while everyone else in the hosue is still asleep


Just be sure you don't wake anyone up...


----------



## guitarjamman (Mar 11, 2013)

The first 65 degree day after winter

The first 65 degree day after summer


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 11, 2013)

Hitting the snooze button at the beginning of daylight savings time...


----------



## goodal (Mar 11, 2013)

a freshly cleaned car

my dog rolling over so I can scratch his belly

taking my boys downstairs on my back

a well manicured lawn

new underwear and socks

the smell of a new book

the smell of new shoes

listening to my 6 year pronounce new words

when I say or do something that makes my wife really laugh


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2013)

My 6-month old daughter's giggles


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 11, 2013)

^Is she 6 months already? Dang, time flies.

Knowing that your kids think you are the greatest thing in the world. I know it won't last forever, so I'm enjoying it while I can.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2013)

No alarm clocks over spring break...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 11, 2013)

To those who have kids...when your young child is asleep next to you and reaches over to touch/rub you to make sure your still there(while still asleep)


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 11, 2013)

- my tank and the misfortune of women who have flat asses.

- warm weather

- when I saw that I had passed the FE and PE exams (still waiting for that certificate to arrive)

- the moment after booking a flight

- electric blankets


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 11, 2013)

a smile from a stranger

laughter from the heart

seeing my kids do the same silly stuff I did w/ my siblings when I was their age


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 12, 2013)

Running out of french fries....

...wait for it...

... only to find that there are still 3 in the bottom of the bag.

... and they're big ones...

... and they're still warm.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2013)

Similar to:

coffee in the thermos you though was empty.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

Finding a $20 bill in a coat pocket you haven't worn in a while.


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2013)

^ that is awesome


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Finding a $20 bill in a coat pocket you haven't worn in a while.






To build on this, finding money stuffed in the pockets of your summer clothes when you wear them for the first time that year.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Getting a doctors office to admit their billing mistake and eating all of the extra charges that show up on that first bill after services rendered.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to the ER for a broken foot and when the bill artives in the mail my total out of pocket cost is $9.62.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Not seeing pictures of krak's broken foot on FB when I first log in.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 12, 2013)

The perfect pedicure.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2013)

A blanket or jacket pulled straight out of the dryer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

fresh loaf of bread right out of the oven!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

Free food at staff meetings.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Xmas morning.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 12, 2013)

Being able to solve an issue when everybody was expecting you to fail. It is sweeter when your boss asks in the conference call if the people that were supposed to help(train) me were involved and all you can hear is SILENCE. The boss then says...OK. I get it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

a great fitting bra


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2013)

Going commando in a three peice suit.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 12, 2013)

Receiving your PE license number after waiting 2 months for the state board to process the application.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^Along those lines...searching for your PE number on your state board's online registry. I still love this!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

^Congrats Krak!

:w00t: :Banane35: :woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

When a parent asks if it's ok for their son/daughter to pose for a picture with Bumblebee


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Quittin' time.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Long weekends


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> Receiving your PE license number after waiting 2 months for the state board to process the application.


Making fake PE seals with someone else's number. :rtft:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> ^Congrats Krak!
> 
> :w00t: :Banane35: :woot:




+1 Congrats!

And LOL @ PBR's post.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Hookers &amp; Blow


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Sipping Macallan 15-year with my dad or dad-in-law while shooting the breeze


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

^Wouldn't necessarily call that a little thing, but still sounds like fun!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

Hitting every green light on my way home from work.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone who sees you are trying to merge onto a multi-lane road/highway and moves over so you can pull out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2013)

De-railed threads on EB.com

Waiting for some EB.com member to twist Judo's last post and de-rail the thread


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> De-railed threads on EB.com
> 
> Waiting for some EB.com member to twist Judo's last post and de-rail the thread




Guess what my first thought was when I read "pull out"?

The pull out strength of nails in timber construction, obviously. And how a larger diameter shaft increases the pull out capacity. Totally off-topic.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2013)

peach candles, my German Shepard curled up with a tiny little Rizzo cat, letting the worries of the world go into the wind when the sun is out, pandora which means free music, a Ho Hum Day, a not so Ho Hum Day that I could turn into Happy, Yuengling Light and possibly a few more, perfectly plucked eyebrows and hair dye that comes out good enough to make you happy, a good friend having a baby and becoming a parent, understanding what your future may bring you and accepting it, extra cell phone chargers, detailed plans for tomorrow, pink and lime green notebooks with a pink gel pen to use as a journal, leftover taco bell, or just taco bell in general, never having to smell packing tape again and a kettle bell or medicine ball accidently flying out of someones hands... as long as it doesn't hurt anyone


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 14, 2013)

March 14.

Forget Pi Day, it's Steak and a BJ day!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 14, 2013)

^haha. Are you flying to GA? For steak of course.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2013)

^ LOL, I was just about to type that!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> ^haha. Are you flying to GA? For steak of course.




Tube steak?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> March 14. it's Steak and a BJ day!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Being able to post these:




&amp;


----------



## pbrme (Mar 14, 2013)

Saying No.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> Being able to post these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAAAAA???????


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2013)

^ You don't remember dinner at the buffet? :huh:


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2013)

I was gawking at the fact that someone actually made those emoticons and that I hadn't noticed them before. So many missed opportunities where I could have used them...


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are awesome! Lol


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Time for a tank ass emoticon!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 15, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 15, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> I was gawking at the fact that someone actually made those emoticons and that I hadn't noticed them before. So many missed opportunities where I could have used them...




They didn't exist until Wednesday night; hence why you couldn't find / use them until now. I modified the  :hititbanana:  from our listings of available emoticons. Now to work with one of the powers that be to get it into the listing of available emoticons so it lives there as well. Took about an hour and a half, including searching for the gif editing software &amp; installation. Took two different pieces of free software to do it right, but it worked!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that's dedication. Thanks! I also showed it to JR.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 15, 2013)

That one perfect golf shot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ya good work on that Bly!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 15, 2013)

When I find out I don't have to put the toilet seat down in my field office bathroom. Unless one of the guys just finished using it.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2013)

Discovering that EB.com works from my phone now without the need for a special app.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> a great fitting bra




Unhooking a great fitting bra!



Krakosky said:


> Receiving your PE license number after waiting 2 months for the state board to process the application.




Should say "Tank" in the DBA column.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 18, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Time for a tank ass emoticon!




Not the best, but here's a quick version:


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! Lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2013)

a nap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2013)

For those of you with allergies:

That moment when you blow your nose and you can breathe through both nostrils free and clear.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 19, 2013)

The March sun angle.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2013)

Hearing "DADDY!" and seeing the excited 3-year old when I open the door after work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

- A free pack of tomato seeds

- Looking at old photos


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Hawaiian shirt day at work


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

I know it is weird and I have absolutely no use for them. but when you accidentally get 2 lids or 2 cups with your drink. It just makes me smile for some unknown reason.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

The punk bitch in the Honda Civic next to me at a stoplight thinking he has a chance...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 24, 2014)

March 14th when celebrated properly


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Hawaiian shirt day at work











Dexman PE said:


> The punk bitch in the Honda Civic next to me at a stoplight thinking he has a chance...


I have a 2-wheel solution for that (see avatar). 

Turning on a newly built PC for the first time and hearing/seeing everything come to life.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

every time you bring up Hawaiian shirts I laugh... what is up with men and ugly shirts?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

The ugly ones are always the most comfortable.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

throwing water ballons at the hippies / losers begging for money on the side of the road in boulder. very grattifying..especially when its cold out


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2014)

Fudge


----------



## akwooly (Feb 24, 2014)

full tank of gas


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Peace and quiet


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 24, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> March 14th when celebrated properly




"Little things" eh?


----------



## goodal (Feb 24, 2014)

The smell of a brand new book.

The smell of new electronics.

Pulling into the driveway and ALL the lights in the house being off.

A freshly cleaned car.

Making the first indention in a new jar of peanut butter.

Fastforwarding through commercials.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

Rex in the window and Ana at the door when I come home from work.

The self cleaning litter box.

Burpees.

Watermelon jolly ranchers.

Finding my smooshed up pillow when my husband swaps it out and hides it on me.

Purple fingernail polish and day glow green and neon pink work out gear.

Hair dye.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^ Would the self cleaning litter box work with super cheap ass kitty litter? Or do you think it would have to have some structure to work properly


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ Would the self cleaning litter box work with super cheap ass kitty litter? Or do you think it would have to have some structure to work properly




The only time I have had it fail me is when I accidentally bought non-clumping litter... if it clumps, the rake picks it up


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Would the self cleaning litter box work with super cheap ass kitty litter? Or do you think it would have to have some structure to work properly
> ...




Yeah, my Mom tried some cheap-a$$ stuff that was like very fine sand and it just tuned to mud.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2014)

darn. I was thinking about that for mr snicks parents but they buy the super cheap non clumping stuff.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

it has to be scoopable... ours has this rake that goes across the box and at the end lifts it up and dumps the nastiness into container. The only time I find it having issues is if the container hasn't been emptied (with two cats I have to do it about 3 to 4 days) or if our evil PJ cat has decided the moving parts are toys and pounced on the rake (in which case it goes into 'error mode' and stops in the middle of it's cleaning process until I reset it)

The rake is pretty sturdy metal too... this is the one we have...

http://www.petco.com/product/106389/SmartScoop-Self-Scooping-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I got a sock monkey jack in the box for Christmas as a gag gift. I like the darn thing.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Pulling my socks back up after they've fallen down and bunched up in my shoes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

standing next to a midget, err little person


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

goodal said:


> A freshly cleaned car.


A clean car is faster. The Camaro club I'm in has found that cleaning the car adds ~10-15hp, and a good wax job adds another ~15hp on top of that. :true:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > A freshly cleaned car.
> ...




Put a Type-R emblem on it. Those are easily worth 50hp.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > goodal said:
> ...


It has to be one of the metal ones with the double-sided 3M tape. Decals don't add any power.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > A freshly cleaned car.
> ...


I agree, a good wax job definitely helps.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




Just remember that when you get an LT1, you can legitimately say V-Tech is kickin in, yo!'

I expect to hear the C7 guys aaaaaany day now.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

Zingers


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 25, 2014)

This post and others like it by csb: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17570&amp;p=7101562

I can't stop chuckling about it.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




I got an LT1 and ain't no V-Tech kickin' in, yo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


You have an LT-1, not an LT1


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Rex in the window and Ana at the door when I come home from work.
> 
> The self cleaning litter box.
> 
> ...


burpees? you are crazy.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > *Burpees.*
> ...


they get results, don't they?


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> This post and others like it by csb: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17570&amp;p=7101562
> 
> I can't stop chuckling about it.




:wub:


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


yes they do and you don't need any equipment to do them and can be done anywhere. but i still hate them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


where have you been Wooly?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




I thought you were talking about the seed company.

Edit: that tie in with csb's post about 3/14?


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


i got distracted by work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


dam it! what have we said about that?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

envirotex said:


> ^^^Along those lines...searching for your PE number on your state board's online registry. I still love this!


this


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

it must be Alaska wake up day. Both Bly AND wooly on today. HFS


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> i got distracted by work.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it must be Alaska wake up day. Both Bly AND wooly on today. HFS


The wx finally started getting better. Its amazing what a few extra hours of sun will do for a person!


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > it must be Alaska wake up day. Both Bly AND wooly on today. HFS
> ...


the sun is out, gaining daylight does wonders to the mind, body, and soul.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

for some reason that made me laugh


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


on the flipside for me, so does sleep. talk about irony


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


These are the burpees i am talking about.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^ that's a squat thrust, it's not a burpee unless there is a push up thrown in at the bottom and a jump at the end...


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ^^^ that's a squat thrust, it's not a burpee unless there is a push up thrown in at the bottom and a jump at the end...


you're right i uploaded the wrong picture! Have you ever done a 100 day burpee challenge?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ^^^ that's a squat thrust, it's not a burpee unless there is a push up thrown in at the bottom and a jump at the end...


That's the crossfit version. I was taught what AK showed without the pushup.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




Negative, kind sir. The *LT-1* is an engine from the early '70's. The *LT1* came out in 1992.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ that's a squat thrust, it's not a burpee unless there is a push up thrown in at the bottom and a jump at the end...
> ...


don't think so..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^ Tony Horton considers this to be a burpee as well. Though at times he does add push-ups or a jump to make it more "plyo-like".


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

hopefully me and plyo get along better this time around


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Our trainers at the gym say there's a bunch of versions of burpees. Last week she mentioned that certain types are slightly easier and allow for more to be done.

This morning my son ran to me as I was about to head out the door, having already said goodbye to him and done hugs, to give me a 2nd, 3rd, and 4th hug before I left.


----------



## The Car (Feb 26, 2014)

The sounds of various squealing things beneath my wheels.

udden, udden


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 6, 2014)

Getting wished "Happy Birthday" on EB.com


----------



## pbrme (Feb 12, 2021)

Bump... I feel like we need more of this thread in the world's current climate.

4WD in winter.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 12, 2021)

I made this comment seven years ago and I will repeat, gaining daylight!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 12, 2021)

Baking!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2021)

Spring time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2021)

When one of my two dogs farts and I can't tell which is the guilty party. Or if it was me.


----------

